# Slingshot Photography!



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Feel free to post any photos which are slingshot related, but please accompany all posts with a photo! This will reduce clutter in the thread and also will encourage us to post as many slingshot photos as possible. Videos are of course also welcome but let's keep the hunting videos in the hunting thread please. This is more of an artistic thread of sorts. Photos of landscapes and places where our hobby may have taken you are also very welcome!

Hopefully this thread takes off, so to start here's a little photo I edited to play with the colors, I think it turned out pretty cool. 

Let's get creative guys & gals, have fun!









Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

You are one talented individual. Hoe you are feeling better.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

MORE: Give us more. That picture is out of this world.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

These are a few touched up photos from todays morning 'walk & stalk'. I went down to one of my old haunts looking for rabbits. Nobody in my area is really sure what used to be here, some people say it used to be a dump site for the county. Other people say that there used to be a factory here that went out of business. At any rate, there's nothing here now except for weeds, dirt, concrete and rabbits... oh, so many rabbits. If you come here in the summertime with a flashlight at night and shine it across the open areas it looks like a bunch of fireflies. That's how many sets of eyes there are. Didn't see anything today, as it was a little chilly but that's fine. It was lovely being able to go for a walk undisturbed and think about what the spot will be like in a few months.

Thanks for walking with me. 























Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## 3danman (Mar 29, 2012)

BushpotChef said:


> These are a few touched up photos from todays morning 'walk & stalk'. I went down to one of my old haunts looking for rabbits. Nobody in my area is really sure what used to be here, some people say it used to be a dump site for the county. Other people say that there used to be a factory here that went out of business. At any rate, there's nothing here now except for weeds, dirt, concrete and rabbits... oh, so many rabbits. If you come here in the summertime with a flashlight at night and shine it across the open areas it looks like a bunch of fireflies. That's how many sets of eyes there are. Didn't see anything today, as it was a little chilly but that's fine. It was lovely being able to go for a walk undisturbed and think about what the spot will be like in a few months.
> 
> Thanks for walking with me.
> 
> ...


Awesome post... Looks like a fun, mysterious spot to hang out and shoot slingshots. And cool photos too, it would be fun to see some more. Hope you're feeling better!


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

3danman said:


> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> > These are a few touched up photos from todays morning 'walk & stalk'. I went down to one of my old haunts looking for rabbits. Nobody in my area is really sure what used to be here, some people say it used to be a dump site for the county. Other people say that there used to be a factory here that went out of business. At any rate, there's nothing here now except for weeds, dirt, concrete and rabbits... oh, so many rabbits. If you come here in the summertime with a flashlight at night and shine it across the open areas it looks like a bunch of fireflies. That's how many sets of eyes there are. Didn't see anything today, as it was a little chilly but that's fine. It was lovely being able to go for a walk undisturbed and think about what the spot will be like in a few months.
> ...


Thank you! Yes it's a neat little spot, I call it AREA 51 lol. I tell you it's a pulse pumper to wander through at night with a head lamp. I will certainly post more photos of my spots, some of you guys seem to have limited spots to shoot. I always seem to be finding new ones. I had an AWESOME night time frameless session I recorded in an underground parking lot but my SD got erased somehow.  I'm going back with a buddy when it gets warm and doing it again we had so much space and lighting plus there was cans everywhere and we brought some chalk. Good times. 

Stay tuned!

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

This is from my shooting today ..... just before I left I remembered this post. The old house is all boarded up, that is the house that is sheet rock inside and where my lead ammo went through the sheet rock walls at 30 ish yards .... Inside is a nesting area for Starlings come spring time when it is not boarded and cemented up. The brick chimney is where one of my "Just missed em" shots was today, standing where the second sage bush is going toward the house ;- )

This area has a huge problem with druggies partying all night. I have been there one day and come back the next morning .... and the place is torn up. I'm allowed to be on the property as I call the landlord when I see this and keep him posted.

I thought I'd make the photo old and funky as this building will be torn down shortly I think.

wll


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

wll said:


> This is from my shooting today ..... just before I left I remembered this post. The old house is all boarded up, that is the house that is sheet rock inside and where my lead ammo went through the sheet rock walls at 30 ish yards .... Inside is a nesting area for Starlings come spring time when it is not boarded and cemented up. The brick chimney is where one of my "Just missed em" shots was today, standing where the second sage bush is going toward the house ;- )
> 
> This area has a huge problem with druggies partying all night. I have been there one day and come back the next morning .... and the place is torn up. I'm allowed to be on the property as I call the landlord when I see this and keep him posted.
> 
> ...


AWESOME Man that's what I'm talking about! I really like that setting, and your display of the frame that was in use. I love the matching of the setting to the motif used, its like a gritty western or something.

Thanks for your contribution, looking forward to more from you! 

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Some folks keep a few coffee table books. I do the same, bit I also like a coffee table slingshot. The bracelet looking item there is actually a ring magnet with about 200 BBs wrapped neatly around it. I keep a small folding catchbox under the table should the sudden urge to shoot strike. I change out which frame and ammo is there as I change the books. For instance, I left a bright pink PFS with green tubes sitting next to a dish of gumballs. You can probably see where this is going. Just something else to help keep slingshots at the centre of discussion lol.

It's almost tea time, maybe I'll put out some sugar cubes... 









Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Out of service rails which lead out to my shooting and cooking spots. Probably the place I most often go for outdoor shooting sessions next to my own backyard. Frankly anymore it feels like my own backyard. I never see any trash or other indication that anything goes near my spots except wildlife. I frequently see deer sign and have seen sign for everything from fox to turkey.

It's a wonderful place to come and just be.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

Im game, heres what happens when you find your PFS slingshot under your car seat after its spent an entire summer of 110+ weather in lower southern california desert weather,

Enjoy the cringe worthy slingshot porn :blush:


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

when you get tired of your fidget spinner


----------



## The Norseman (Mar 5, 2018)

How do I post a picture in a reply?


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Imperial said:


> Im game, heres what happens when you find your PFS slingshot under your car seat after its spent an entire summer of 110+ weather in lower southern california desert weather,
> Enjoy the cringe worthy slingshot porn :blush:
> 
> 
> ...


Oh man that's gnarly! Haha wow I don't think I've ever seen heat damage on rubber to that extent.

Nice close ups of the carnage lol! 

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

skarrd said:


> when you get tired of your fidget spinner


That's so wicked! Earlier today I was actually thinking about doing this with an old spinner I found in my drawer. I'd seen Dgui show this once before but never as clean as yours. I REALLY like the use of the weights as 'plugs' that's brilliant. The lanyard is a nice touch too.

Thanks alot for sharing! 

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

The Norseman said:


> How do I post a picture in a reply?


Below the text box in Tapatalk there should be a grey box with an attachment icon. Click that and select your file or camera. 

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ukprelude (Apr 17, 2016)

Awesome post loving all the pics, thought I'd share 









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Ukprelude said:


> Awesome post loving all the pics, thought I'd share
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks glad you're enjoying them! That's a fine animal you've got there, such proud posture too lol. What breed may I ask? 

Thanks for sharing !

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ukprelude (Apr 17, 2016)

Thanks man  Cassie is a Staffordshire Bull Terrier

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## The Norseman (Mar 5, 2018)

Actually I'm not using tapatalk. I'm just using my Windows computer. I don't see any grey box. :stupidcomp:


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

The Norseman said:


> Actually I'm not using tapatalk. I'm just using my Windows computer. I don't see any grey box. :stupidcomp:


Oh Okay, well I'm not totally sure maybe one of the other folks can help? Sorry!

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Norseman (Mar 5, 2018)

Thanks for trying!


----------



## MIsling (Sep 7, 2017)

There should be a how to somewhere in the forum, try the newbie forum maybe?

Sent from my VS980 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

The Norseman said:


> Thanks for trying!


Open the reply window and then hit more reply options.See attach file. Choose file will open the folder bin your computer where you store pictures. Click the picture and open. Hit attach file, then add to post.


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

The Norseman said:


> How do I post a picture in a reply?


When you reply to a post there will be two options- post and more reply options. Click on more reply options. There will be choose file option. After you choose Your photo click on attach this file. Then you will be given the choice to attach or delete the photo.Then click preview post to make sure your photo shows up. When everything is good click post.


----------



## The Norseman (Mar 5, 2018)

Oooooh. Wow! Thanks guys! :bouncy: :bouncy: :banana: :banana:


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Ukprelude said:


> Thanks man  Cassie is a Staffordshire Bull Terrier
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


I had a Staffordshire Bull Terrier as well. She was a sweety, so kind and loving. Her name was Chloe. She is in the great beyond now...


----------



## Ukprelude (Apr 17, 2016)

raventree78 said:


> Ukprelude said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks man  Cassie is a Staffordshire Bull Terrier
> ...


Aw lovely man. They are the original nanny dog, I have 2 that are great with my kids

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

More magic pen work. This had some straaaaange colors in it, the weirder the better as far as I'm concerned. For some reason the picture went alot darker transferring it from my tablet but it still gets the point across I think Lol. 









Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Norseman (Mar 5, 2018)

Some T-shirt winter shooting.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Bill Hays said:


>


That's hilarious! Look at all the happy little forks in their natural habitat, Bob Ross would have been proud LOL. My grandpa used to say cactuses struck him as suspicious. When I asked why, he replied " they are the only plant that looks as if a second before you looked, it was just strolling along. Then it noticed you glance over, froze and stuck it's hands up. He was a funny man, too many years baking like a lizard in that Arizona Sun I guess haha. 

Thanks for sharing Mr.Hays!

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Old rail bed we ride Lots of places to stop and shoot u can go for 8 or 9 hours round trip


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Port boy said:


> Old rail bed we ride Lots of places to stop and shoot u can go for 8 or 9 hours round trip


That's amazing what a score, beautiful scenery and slingshots...what's not to Like!? 

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Decided to head outside and do some cooking & shooting. Got a really nice little fire going and cooked some homestyle mac and cheese with italian sausage. Don't know what's going on with my camera two of the pictures were blurred and the video I took was gone so no pics of the grub sadly. On the other hand while I was taking s break from shooting cans to tend to the fire a female House Sparrow landed about 8 paces in front of me on my fence. I calmly undid my bracelet (frameless rig) and slipped it on my hand as I reached for a marble in my breast pocket. I was seated low so the shot was tricky as I had to aim upward from a near squat. Caught her right in the chest and smoked her clean. I know, it's just a Sparrow. But given how small they are and it was my first kill frameless kill, coupled with how much disdain I have for these birds? Needless to say I grinned. I always respect my kills, but these suckers well... suck. Anyhow felt good to get out in my yard own yard without having break out the canoe lol.

Thanks for looking & have a good one! 
















Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

I'd like to say I'm aware I broke my own rule posting a kill shot. Honestly I was just stoked about my first pest taken frameless and totally forgot. Won't happen again and I won't hold it against anyone who does post the odd one. What the hay - It's not hurting anything. So yeah to sum this up:

MY BAD Y'ALL. 

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## SonoftheRepublic (Jul 3, 2011)

BushpotChef said:


> Decided to head outside and do some cooking & shooting. Got a really nice little fire going and cooked some homestyle mac and cheese with italian sausage. Don't know what's going on with my camera two of the pictures were blurred and the video I took was gone so no pics of the grub sadly. On the other hand while I was taking s break from shooting cans to tend to the fire a female House Sparrow landed about 8 paces in front of me on my fence. I calmly undid my bracelet (frameless rig) and slipped it on my hand as I reached for a marble in my breast pocket. I was seated low so the shot was tricky as I had to aim upward from a near squat. Caught her right in the chest and smoked her clean. I know, it's just a Sparrow. But given how small they are and it was my first kill frameless kill, coupled with how much disdain I have for these birds? Needless to say I grinned. I always respect my kills, but these suckers well... suck. Anyhow felt good to get out in my yard own yard without having break out the canoe lol.
> 
> Thanks for looking & have a good one!
> 
> ...


Ha Ha, enjoyed the story, even if it was off topic a bit


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

It looks like a little galaxy, dude. 









Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Thought I'd add a pic of my Chinese Pinch Grip Sling with a little art feel !!!

wll


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

wll said:


> Thought I'd add a pic of my Chinese Pinch Grip Sling with a little art feel !!!
> 
> wll


Very cool! I've been wanting a Chinese style frame for a while, looking at Dankungs at the moment. That's a cool frame on the photo, it has kind of a native American feel with the natural background. Those slugs look like some serious medicine as well lol!

Nice share, thank you. 

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

BushpotChef said:


> wll said:
> 
> 
> > Thought I'd add a pic of my Chinese Pinch Grip Sling with a little art feel !!!
> ...


Ya, that was/is a sling that is available on Aliexpress for a little over $10.00 Stainless steel, highly magnetic and built like a rock. It comes with ~6.0+ active 1745 tubes and a micro fiber pouch. I put the lanyard on.

This is an incredible slingshot and fits like a glove.

wll


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Mini PFS & .22 Gamo Roundballs.

These little guys have some juice. 









Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Hey chef u got turkeys over your way think u can take one with the frameless


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Port boy said:


> Hey chef u got turkeys over your way think u can take one with the frameless


Honestly man, where I used to live about 30 minutes from where I do now there were turkeys everywhere. Groups of them would just walk along the sides of the roads and you could slow down to a near stop and look at them. They wouldn't run or fly away unless you did something to frighten them like suddenly speed up or make a loud noise. Since I shoot with my left hand as the forks, I can say with confidence if I were in the driver's seat I could probably make that shot. Given it was one of their docile days and they were just walking carelessly at the side of the road. I do believe that @Joeydude could pull it off from a blind. He is better frameless than alot of 'skilled' shooters using frames. Although I must say as much as I'm shooting (frameless) now, I believe I will get to a point of confidence where I could make it happen.

Practice, practice & more practice. 

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

U can take out a sparrow u can head shot a turkey big bird up close


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Here's a few from this morning as I was headed out, this pair came to my feeder about 30 seconds apart. My favorite song birds. 
















Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

My front porch slingshot shooting gallery.. First attempt taking and transferring a picture with my new smarter than me phone. Well how'd that go????????? Just hit control + a few times then turn the computer on its side/

Look just right and you can see a catch bucket sitting on top of the propane tank and several targets hanging from the Mulberry tree. Including the bird house with a one inch or so hole for shooting BBs into.


----------



## nike (Oct 26, 2013)

wonderful :violin:


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Had a good day out with bro and friends and got to try out new chalice still little cold for bands to work well but no complaints


----------



## The Norseman (Mar 5, 2018)

One place I like to shoot is Seward AK. There is a really good hike up above a glacier with a lot of marmots (giant alaskan ground squirrels) along the trail. Here's a picture from the top.


----------



## The Norseman (Mar 5, 2018)

Posted Yesterday, 08:34 PM

Here"s to the worst slingshot I ever made. He will be greatly missed by all his relatives.

Seriously though, that looks pretty darn awesome!


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

The Norseman said:


> One place I like to shoot is Seward AK. There is a really good hike up above a glacier with a lot of marmots (giant alaskan ground squirrels) along the trail. Here's a picture from the top.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolutely stunning scenery it almost looks like Greenland or Iceland. Must be a hunters paradise strolling that scene. 

Thanks for sharing that!

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Norseman (Mar 5, 2018)

I just realized you asked for some editing. So here it is. :naughty:


----------



## The Norseman (Mar 5, 2018)

I am down in Anchorage for a week, and while walking on some trails I stumbled upon a two year old bull moose about 15 feet away from me. The joys of living in Alaska! I decided against big game hunting with my slingshot. :rofl:


----------



## Ukprelude (Apr 17, 2016)

Wow he's a big lad!

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Brings new meaning to hunting with a 'catapult' lol beautiful scenery. 

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

heres one of the places I go shooting and what I was shooting a couple days ago


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Very beautiful, I'm jealous of such a lovely untouched place to go shoot. Probably a stupid question but is there much game to shoot out there or is it mostly target your after?

Thanks for sharing. 

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

BushpotChef said:


> Very beautiful, I'm jealous of such a lovely untouched place to go shoot. Probably a stupid question but is there much game to shoot out there or is it mostly target your after?
> 
> Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


some rabbits and squirrels,bunch of different kinds of birds,there are also opossums,racc

oons and armadillos,however I don't eat those so I don't hunt them,lol. mostly I just shoot at stuff,pinecones,alum.cans,etc,


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Found this near little specimen in the woods yesterday. It's always amazing to mw how clean the grubs and bacteria can get bones. This little skull literally looked as if it had been bleached!









Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hobbit With A Slingshot (Mar 14, 2017)

*Disclaimer: I am not advertising custom pieces or anything else for sale, this was made as a joke.*

Here's a little something I did in Inkscape for a class:









This was inspired by Elon Musk's "The Boring Co. Flamethrower Temperature Enhancement Device" gig that he did a while back.  The topshot is one I made, but haven't oiled or shot yet.

If you want to see a bigger version, just click on it.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Hobbit With A Slingshot said:


> *Disclaimer: I am not advertising custom pieces or anything else for sale, this was made as a joke.*
> 
> Here's a little something I did in Inkscape for a class:
> 
> ...


Classic looking I like it, looks like an ad in the back of a 50's comic book or something! Cool retro feel. 

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

I snapped this photo with my eyeball looking down 25 stories onto a Los Angeles intersection during a business trip. I call it--The Gates of Hellaye--









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------

